# Colin Farrell @ Miami Vice Premiere (x8)



## AMUN (27 Juli 2006)

​


----------



## Muli (11 Aug. 2006)

Colin Farrell war ein wenig in der Senke verschwunden, nachdem er jedes nur erdenkliche Filmangebot angenommen hatte vor einiger Zeit. Da gab es ja kaum noch einen Film ohne ihn! Aber dennoch schön mal wieder was von Ihm zu sehen


----------

